# 17 mach 2



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

about how much shood i pay for a basic one.I wood be useing it on the farm to shoot crow s, rabbits,squirrels,bobcats,ect


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gray Squirrel Bout time you put that pellet gun away!!  Look into a Marlin or savage bolt action you will not be dissapointed. $200 but you may find one cheaper it will be the best spent $200 of your life trust me.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

how many people shoot mach 2


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I shoot HMR, my cousin has a M2 out to 100 yards our rifles perform virtually identically, if anything his is more accurate. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Remington 7400, I picked up a box of FMJ for the HMR the other day. Have you tried any of these yet? Seems they would be ideal for squirrels if you can't get a head shot. Not sure what I'll use these for as I don't hunt squirrels with the HMR.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I picked up a box of'em too. They shot way far from my normal point of aim. I haven't poked any critters with 'em yet but I do know that in wet papper they leave a very small "wound channel" and penetrated very deep. But I'm in the same boat as you, a box of cartridges that I have no idea what to use them on.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Gohon,

I haven't tried any of the FMJ yet but I've been wanting to get a box. Problem is none of the shops around here carry the stuff.  Next time I order from Midway I'm getting some though.

Lately I've been squirrel hunting with Hornady's 20 gr. XTP load, less destructive than the TNT and VMAX but not near as flat as the 17 grain pills. Seems to me that a 17 gr FMJ is just what I have been looking for. 
:beer:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i found one for 170 with no scope so it will come out to about 200$ to 250$


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Take a look at these 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=58794771

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=58491021

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=58332404

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=58483429

The first link is the best deal I have ever seen on a New In Box .17 HMR.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

any one wver buy from this site


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've bought a Colt Series 70 and a Remington 700 CDL on gun broker, biggest thing to remember is IT MUST BE SHIPED TO A FFL AND THE SELLER WILL NOT SHIP UNTILL THEY RECEIVE A SIGNED COPY OF YOUR DEALERS FFL that means you must okay the purchase with your dealer before you bid.


----------

